# Older JD 300



## Pinewood (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi all!
I have an option to fix up a JD 300 tractor Model # T4W1C, SER # 0908021, but I can find no information on it. This is a 3 cyl gas model, and I was told the clutch is bad.

Any ideas on the age of this beast and who has parts?

Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the TractorForum. If it were me I would Goto your local John Deere dealership and inquire about it with some of the shop guys. I am sure John Deere can still get parts for it and would have a manual on it as well. The problem being its going to be expensive from John Deere we all know that, as for a John Deere Junk yard I dont know of one first hand.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well Pinewood. Glad you found us! 

HERE  is some basis technical info. on the John Deere 300.

You can look up and buy parts on the John Deere parts website or at your local dealer.

www.jdparts.com


----------

